# New Giant Rainier



## PoochaKannINC (Oct 20, 2006)

Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm new to the MTB world, but I recently (well today) bought a Giant Rainier to get more acquainted with riding on some dirt roads and very light trails at first.

Just wanted to share. Been doing a lot of reading since MTBR seems to have SO MUCH information. Any comments/tips are welcome!

Also throwing in one quick pic. Will post more once I do some actual riding.


----------



## Tamim (Aug 4, 2006)

Sweat ride! :thumbsup: 

Tell us how it goes


----------



## goldenraptor (Aug 25, 2006)

Completely SWEAT ride 

seriously, nice color. What kind of fork is it?


----------



## PoochaKannINC (Oct 20, 2006)

goldenraptor said:


> Completely SWEAT ride
> 
> seriously, nice color. What kind of fork is it?


Thanks!

Oh yeah, it is a Rockshox Judy...entry-level (but for now it should be more than I need...hopefully  )


----------



## PoochaKannINC (Oct 20, 2006)

Just had my first real ride (minor dirt roads, but mostly paved). Only for about an hour. I have to say:
1. Need to work on my stamina. I didn't think I would be so winded by the end of it.
2. I need to get a new saddle. Absolutely hate the one on the Rainier. Maybe I'll judge after a few more rides, but I can't see it getting better...


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Couple of thoughts....*



PoochaKannINC said:


> Just had my first real ride (minor dirt roads, but mostly paved). Only for about an hour. I have to say:
> 1. Need to work on my stamina. I didn't think I would be so winded by the end of it.
> 2. I need to get a new saddle. Absolutely hate the one on the Rainier. Maybe I'll judge after a few more rides, but I can't see it getting better...


1. Remove the reflectors from the wheels. They'll eventually break off anyhow and you'll be much better off taking them off vs. having them knock in to an important part of the bike.

2. Regarding your seat: How much riding have you done other than mountain biking? If you haven't done that much, it's likely that you have to develop your butt tolerance. Everyone goes through it. Eventually it will improve.

3. Sweet bike. Have fun and ride lots.

Ken


----------



## InvictaS1 (Mar 19, 2005)

you seat will probably get more comfortable as you get more seat time on your bike. WTB seats are usually comfy, maybe try positioning your seat differently if you have prolonged butt pain .


----------



## PoochaKannINC (Oct 20, 2006)

InvictaS1 said:


> you seat will probably get more comfortable as you get more seat time on your bike. WTB seats are usually comfy, maybe try positioning your seat differently if you have prolonged butt pain .


Damn it! I knew you guys would say that! 

We'll see how it goes. I'm going to try and pull off a quick hour ride before work tomorrow, and hopefully keep it up for the rest of this week.

I think I might leave the reflectors on for now (as I'm still on dirt/paved roads) not any real MTB'ing. Hopefully that decision won't come back to bite me in the ass. But I do plan on taking it off before I start actual big trails. Thanks for the advice and keep it coming!


----------



## Markleo (Feb 20, 2006)

looks good!! WTB should be fine after some rides, also, do you wear cycling shorts? Those will soften it more.


----------



## Xenotime (Jun 1, 2006)

PoochaKannINC said:


> Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm new to the MTB world, but I recently (well today) bought a Giant Rainier to get more acquainted with riding on some dirt roads and very light trails at first.
> 
> Just wanted to share. Been doing a lot of reading since MTBR seems to have SO MUCH information. Any comments/tips are welcome!
> 
> Also throwing in one quick pic. Will post more once I do some actual riding.


I, as well as the MTBR forum admin(s), welcome you to this forum. Enjoy your stay, and if you have any problems, please feel free to post it it on so peopel can help you out! 

Cheers! 

PS: If you have any problems about how this forums works, please feel free to visit the FAQ site.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Nice bike*

I always like the Rainiers. What year is that one? Looks to be brand new, but I know they changed the frame for '06. In any event, enjoy it. You've bought a nice bike.

Bob


----------



## MightyTurtle (Sep 19, 2006)

Greetings fellow Rainier rider!

Mine's an '06, but I suspect the saddle is the same or very close to yours. I didn't like it the first few rides, either. But I got used to it and now I don't even notice it. It's just part of the new bike break-in period.


----------



## PoochaKannINC (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks guys!

By the way, I assumed it was an 06 model. But I didn't actually ask at my LBS (was that stupid?). It is brand new, but maybe an overstock 05 model?

I know that they do not have the Rainier for 07...


----------



## Pugdawg1 (Aug 28, 2005)

Looks like an 05? The 06's are a greyish color.


----------



## wjones1982 (Sep 10, 2006)

That is a very nice bike! It is an '05 model but still it's sweet! :thumbsup: I have and '03 iguana disc and love it - it was my first real bike and I am now looking for a new one possibly fs.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Not stupid at all*



PoochaKannINC said:


> By the way, I assumed it was an 06 model. But I didn't actually ask at my LBS (was that stupid?). It is brand new, but maybe an overstock 05 model?


So long as you like the bike and got a good deal, you're good to go. I was just curious, because I knew the bike wasn't an '06 and it looks brand new. Now we know why! FWIW, I think Giant has really done the '06 Rainier an injustice. Not that it's a bad bike, but it used to be a bike that was pretty distinctive in it's specs and where it was placed in Gian'ts line up. Now it's no longer in the same class it used to be.

Again, very nice bike. Enjoy it.

Bob


----------



## Tamim (Aug 4, 2006)

How much did it cost?


----------



## tnGreg (May 14, 2006)

Here's a pic of my '06 Rainier the day after I got it this summer.










Of course, it's alot dirtier now, and missing the reflectors 

I too was surprised that Giant didn't show a Rainier in their '07 lineup. So far, I've been very pleased with the bike. But I can definitely see me upgrading to a FS in the future.


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

Giant only has out the 2007 FALL collection so far. So they will most likely still have the Rainier when the entire line is released. Though I believe I have heard that the XTC will be available as a frame only, but I cannot find confirmation and haven't bothered to try calling Giant for verification.

It was surprising for 06 that they dropped the Iguana and downgraded the Rainier, making one bike at a pricepoint in between the two. It seemed at least where I lived that there was a definite market for a $600 and an $850 bike. Now, there is just a $700 bike. 
I was also surprised that there was no $550 Pistol--they could have easily released one like they did with the low end Warps--basically a Yukon parts package. I know the $500-550 Warps sold like hotcakes. I know I loved my first duallie--a Warp DS3


----------



## PoochaKannINC (Oct 20, 2006)

The bike cost me $680. I would've bargained more if I knew it was an 05. Of course when I did most of my research I saw the 05 Rainier in the pics so I assumed it was the 06. Oh well. I went by the specs (Shimano Deore XT on the rear, Deore on the front, Mavic wheels and disc brakes) and it seemed to be a good price for that equipment.

At the end of the day I am happy with the purchase, so I'm definitely not bitter about it.

By the way, tnGreg, thanks for the pics of the 06!


----------



## PoochaKannINC (Oct 20, 2006)

Jwiffle said:


> Giant only has out the 2007 FALL collection so far. So they will most likely still have the Rainier when the entire line is released. Though I believe I have heard that the XTC will be available as a frame only, but I cannot find confirmation and haven't bothered to try calling Giant for verification.
> 
> It was surprising for 06 that they dropped the Iguana and downgraded the Rainier, making one bike at a pricepoint in between the two. It seemed at least where I lived that there was a definite market for a $600 and an $850 bike. Now, there is just a $700 bike.
> I was also surprised that there was no $550 Pistol--they could have easily released one like they did with the low end Warps--basically a Yukon parts package. I know the $500-550 Warps sold like hotcakes. I know I loved my first duallie--a Warp DS3


Cool. I did not know most of this info. I was wondering why the 05 Rainier MSRP was $850 and the 06's MSRP was $700. :thumbsup:


----------



## baraant (Feb 25, 2005)

*Regarding your sore rear*

You have a set back seatpost on that bike, so I'll bet you need to move your seat as far forward as it goes. Your sit bones should be sitting on the padded sections of the seat. Go to this website, Discover mtn biking, to learn how your bike should be properly fitted, it's a good starting point.

What frame size is that and how tall are you? The reason I ask is that your seat looks low in relation to the stem and handlebars.


----------



## PoochaKannINC (Oct 20, 2006)

baraant said:


> You have a set back seatpost on that bike, so I'll bet you need to move your seat as far forward as it goes. Your sit bones should be sitting on the padded sections of the seat. Go to this website, Discover mtn biking, to learn how your bike should be properly fitted, it's a good starting point.
> 
> What frame size is that and how tall are you? The reason I ask is that your seat looks low in relation to the stem and handlebars.


I will try moving the seat forward. The frame size is 17, and I am 5'6. Thanks for your help.

By the way, the seat is low because it was the virgin shot of the bike. After I rode it the first time, I realized my pedal stroke was too short, so I raised the seat to a "little" above the handlebars. That felt better.


----------



## baraant (Feb 25, 2005)

*At least the sizing is right*

That's good a 17" frame should be just right for you, I'm 5'7" and my frame is also a 17" and it fits perfect. I'm just glad you didn't say you were 5', then I'd have to give you the bad news, it's to often I see bike shops trying to unload what they have on the floor even though the fit isn't right.

I think your seatpost is the same as mine, it's the easton EA30 or 50, and when I did push my seat all the way forward what a difference in cushion that made. Go to the absolute and extreme and push it all the way forward just to see how you are supposed to sit on your sit bones on the saddle and after riding it around a little then try moving it forward from there for your fine adjustment. I did buy a different saddle then the OEM WTB, it was just always to hard for me. I think I went into my lbs and got a more padded serfas one, the good thing about the lbs is that I can try it and if it didn't feel good they would let me come in and try another one. I really would suggest getting a different more padded saddle from your lbs that OEM WTB saddle sucks.


----------



## PoochaKannINC (Oct 20, 2006)

Long time since I've responded - although I've been lurking. Just some updated pics folks.



















I ended up keeping the WTB saddle. Can't complain about it after a few rides. 









Camelbak Lobo. Don't know what I did without it.


----------



## Potato_boy (May 3, 2008)

man i feel ya on the camelbak. its almost a must here in houston.


----------



## HardRockCop (Jul 16, 2008)

baraant said:


> You have a set back seatpost on that bike, so I'll bet you need to move your seat as far forward as it goes. Your sit bones should be sitting on the padded sections of the seat. Go to this website, Discover mtn biking, to learn how your bike should be properly fitted, it's a good starting point.
> 
> What frame size is that and how tall are you? The reason I ask is that your seat looks low in relation to the stem and handlebars.


padded shorts help too, IMO! I'm not really into the full spandex biker look, so I buy baggies with a built-in "chamois" or wear padded shorts underneath my regular shorts. Maybe a carbon seatpost, too? The roadies swear by its "vibration" absorbtion skills. Never tried it, but heard they are worth it.

Just my opinion, I could be wrong.


----------

